
David Einhorn: Hedge fund's performance 'far worse than we could have imagined' - SREinSF
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/31/david-einhorns-greenlight-capital-says-fund-is-down-18percent-this-year-aft.html
======
fiveFeet
Where is the investor letter referred to in the article?

